# PRINT your own Comfy Chair



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting .... http://www.wired.com/2014/10/3-d-printed-seat-cellular-structure-molds-butt/?mbid=social_twitter

"_Furniture made with 3-D printers is often fashionable, but rarely comfortable. Dutch designer Lilian van Daal hopes to change that with a 3-D printed “soft seat” that arrays thousands of flexible plastic strands to create a plush pad for your posterior._"


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 16, 2014)

3-D printing is one of those emerging technologies, still in its infancy, but oh how fascinating it is! Right now it's at the point that computers were at when the IBM-PC was all the rage - it can only get better from here. 

A friend of mine, a model railroading enthusiast, 3-D printed a small (1"x2"x3") shack for his train layout - it took 8 hours to print! I think in a year or two that time should be down to 8 minutes. That seems to be how fast the tech evolves ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2014)

Fashionable but not comfy...LOL. Anybody remember the TV show called Night Court? The bailiff's name was Bull. One night the judge went to Bull's apartment for whatever reason, and Bull invited him to sit down. His furniture was made of concrete. Bull told the judge that it wasn't very comfortable but it "wears well".


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Reminds me of an old Taxi episode. Bill invited his friends to his apartment and offered them shelled walnuts, with no way to open them, and they all just looked dumbfounded at each other. 

Sorry, I got off track. And now, back to the forum.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

I can just see someone spilling a chocolate milkshake on it! .....guess you could take it to the 'Chair-wash"!


----------

